# Smith Little Torch



## 1hand (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm going to do a review of a Little Torch I got off of Ebay.

Its a Smith Little Torch. It runs off of the disposeable bottles. Right now I'm going to use MAP gas and Oxygen.
It came with #1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, straight tips and a rose bud heating tip, and also a duel flame #6 "which is really cool". It came with the regulators that screw right on the disposeable bottles and they are preset. Holding it is like holding a pencil. It also came with the magnetic base and tip holder. 




I'm not much of a one handed video guy, but this should give ya an idea of the size, and flame capability's.

I'll try my "hand" at soldering and brazing with this little feller, and post results. I haven't done any soldering at all before, so his will be an adventure.

Anyone else that has one of these Little Torches, Please feel free to post any comments, suggestions, or how to's. Or if anyone has any Questions on these torches, Please ask.

For this is a Thread for everyone on these Little Torches.

Matt


----------



## tmuir (Feb 13, 2010)

Have you got a link to this on ebay?

That looks remarkable like the one in my local jewellers supply shop that I've lusted after for the last couple of years but at over $300 OZ ($250 US) its just too expensive to me.

I would love to find another supplier for it that brings it into a reasonable price range.


----------



## PTsideshow (Feb 13, 2010)

It's a great torch, the hoses are fake the braided cloth sleeve just slides over the some kind of poly type hoses. If I remember correctly that is the number one thing on the internet search engines.(the replacement of hoses)they are very delicate and seem to get damaged very easily. They are sort of expensive, but easy to replace.

The biggest problem you will find that at around $9.00 a bottle for the oxygen and with a rose bud tip on the torch you will be burning through the bottles very quickly.

The second biggest problem is the Full sized regulators, the two stage regulators pulse at the low pressure, some cause the Smith little torches to constantly go out. They sell the small single stage regulators for a reason. Even a full size single stage will work. If you notice most regulators are even numbered below 5 PSIG. The torch is operating at 1 to 2 PSIG.

There are some generic knock offs of the smith little torch. Gentec is one that is sold by HF on occasion.
Gentec's compact torch

Here is one site that has a number of oxy/fuel and air/ fuel torches
Kingsley North
They have the Gentec, Hoke torch.
Meco midget torches are another great small torch.
Meco Midget torch this is the one that Kent from tinman tech talks about in his gas welding 2 part article in the home shop mag.
Meco midget tinman tech

Or you can just hunt up the smallest tip and handle for a regular fuel welding torch as the do make them. most don't know unless they stumble across them.
















The two cylinders MC and B (bus) have the regulator adapters for the air/fuel presto lite torches on them in the photo.





Are the disposable bottles if you look at the amount of oxygen in the bottle, 1.4 ounces compared to the smallest cylinder here in the states an MC (Motorcycle cylinder)





I have a Gentec air/propane torch and a Gentec gas saver and I am happy with both of them.






 I also have a Smith and it to has been great for what it is.

If you are planning on doing ferrous welding on small thin parts be warned that you can only weld with oxygen and acetylene to achieve a neutral flame. Any other fuel gas will only contaminate the weld pool and give an inferior weld.

Silver brazing other torches will work. 

This is one style of new generation torches that is becoming popular in the jewelry field for silver brazing. It is what is called a high pressure torch, it use no regulator but it is at cylinder pressure. About 160 psi.








PDF instructions
Their web site with the selection of torches they sell
I have one and it is great for the students in class as it is light and easy to carry back and forth from home to class.
Hope this may clear up some of the draw backs to using any type torch with disposable bottles. Whether it is Smith's little torch a Gentech knock off or the type of torch below.




It is what it is a great little welding, brazing or soldering unit for ladder work, in restricted spaces or in an office type area where people see a real full size torch and start to get squirrelly, about the danger.
glen


----------



## Paolo (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi Matt
My lesson learned during my boiler silver soldering suggested to use that 




for large surface..Is a Butane torch and it serve me very well...
For Small and precise silver solderind or welding small components I'm using the torch between the two bottles It have three different jet nozzle system ,that is the bigger, all usable on the same torch.


----------



## 1hand (Feb 13, 2010)

Tmuir,

I got the whole setup used from a private seller on EBay. I looked around a while before I bid, and the cheapest new set up was from here.
http://www.weldfabulous.com/Smith-Little-Torch/Outfits/Smith-Little-Torch-23-1014-p4543737.html

I paid $126.00 US for everything. The torch,base and extra tips would of costed over $250 separately "new".



Paolo, Glen,

Thanks for Posting, Great Info from you both.

Matt


----------



## tmuir (Feb 13, 2010)

Thats a great price


----------



## 1hand (Feb 13, 2010)

Good evening,

Before I bought, I took into consideration the price of the disposable oxygen bottles. My main use for this torch is for solder/brazing crank rods, valve rods and such. I don't plan on any boilers in my future. So the price of small tank lease or purchase, and inspection costs where out weighted by the convenience of running 6 blocks to the local ACE Hardware store a picking up there over priced disposable bottle. If I use it only a dozen or so times a year, I think I should be happy with what I need it to do, with out breaking the bank. 

Now this is all said before I've used it on any projects yet. I don't know how long the Oxygen bottle will last with a #5 or #6 tip. Hopefully I can get a few pieces done between bottles? ??? ???

Does anyone know how many minutes one would get with a #5 or #6 tip in?

Matt


----------



## PTsideshow (Feb 14, 2010)

Don't know for sure, as I have only used with the BernzOmatic torch set up. That came with it. I will tell you that the LWS and I figured out years ago that there are about 18 of those bottles in one MC sized tank.
This was to stop a young women from buying one for her metal working class. As she wouldn't be able to afford them, besides all she needed was what the instructor suggested if they were to buy their own torch set up. 
And that was an air/acetylene prest O light style torch.





I do know that when I have used mine the heavier the material the faster the cylinder empties. And after running through two cylinders on a file cabinet repair and having to send somebody out to locate a couple more cylinders. I always have at least 4 new cylinders to the fuel gas cylinder as I think it is a 3 or 4 to 1 ratio of oxy to MAPP.

So since you did your home work, and have a couple of extra cylinders before you start, you should be in good shape.

For what it is and what it does I like mine. I have used it on a 24' ladder, and in offices and never had any trouble getting the job done.

Besides when you decide that you need more gas :big: You can always turn around and sell it again.


----------

